# Sunday??? (tomorrow)



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

I was gonna go, but now that you're going I sold my boat and quit fishing. Thanks for nothing. [smiley=bootyshake.gif]


P.S. I'll be out with Mikey in his BT.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

thanks, you are such a pleasent POS


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> P.S.  I'll be out with Mikey


sorr to hear that ;D


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

was good seeing you tanner, and thanks for the phone call 

jason, you suck on the intardweb, and a jb's too....thats what mikey said


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Good to see you Curtis and nice meeting the father-in-law. [smiley=thumbup.gif]


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Curtis, Ill call you, just give me another good time. My flyrod blew out of the boat on the way home sunday morning, I am out $300 !t

And now I am not going to the gheenoe rally, no real reason but, it sucks.


----------



## just_bill (Dec 20, 2006)

> Curtis, Ill call you, just give me another good time. My flyrod blew out of the boat on the way home sunday morning, I am out $300 !t
> 
> And now I am not going to the gheenoe rally, no real reason but, it sucks.



Tanner: Sorry about your fly rod. When trailering I always put my rods in the back of my SUV. The #1 reason I drive a SUV is so I can carry rigged fly rods inside. Bill


----------

